# Adding worms to GAL snail tank?



## area9mongrel (Nov 4, 2016)

I'm slowly trying to improve my giant African land snail tank, because my snails are fully grown and they're pretty cool. I've read some hints and tips but I'm worried about going through with them without hearing from other people who've done it, since these are my first snails. One is to get about 1000 mites that help clean things, and that you should use these ticks to clean anything that enters the tank.

I'd like to add worms to the tank. The soil gets flat and I think worms will help keep it from getting too slimey and flat. I have no clue about keeping worms, where to get them from - can I just pick them up from my garden and run them under the tap to clean them? Some people said to use those mites to clean them but the thought of having 1000 mites in my tiny flat creeps me out, even though I know they're harmless and can't live long outside the tank.

Anyway, has anyone had experience with adding earth worms to giant African land snail tanks? Any input will be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!!


----------

